# New Tchaikovsky Set



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's a new set of symphonies, concertos and some other orchestral music by Tchaikovsky. This time Semyon Bychkov leads the Czech Philharmonic. It hasn't been out for long, but I'm wondering if anyone has heard it and what you think. I picked up the 6th when it came out a couple of years ago, then the releases seemed to go silent until, voila, a complete set. And if you've heard it, is the Manfred left the way Tchaikovsky wrote it or does Bychkov wreck it with cuts and such? Not that I need a new Tchaikovsky set, but one in stellar, modern sound would be nice, especially if it's better than Pletnev's.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not heard it yet but if I do I'll let you know. Should be interesting. Bychkov is rarely boring. The man you love to hate, Mr Hurwitz, has reviewed the 6th. Hardly a glowing review but others were far more positive. I'll make my own mind up. FYI there's also a link to a review of the Manfred recordong below, too.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/good-not-great-tchaikovsky-bychkov/

https://www.highresaudio.com/en/review/czech-philharmonic-semyon-bychkov-tchaikovsky-manfred-symphony

Another Manfred review below, too, mbhaub.

https://www.edwardseckerson.biz/reviews/gramophone-review-tchaikovsky-manfred-symphony-czech-philharmonic-orchestrasemyon-bychkov/


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

From what I've heard, it's apparently "genteel" Tchaikovsky, whatever that means! Personally, I like how Pletnev approaches Tchaikovsky, and that's symphonic, Mendelssohnian, and I suppose genteel.

The Czech PO remain a remarkably special orchestra, so it's worth hearing for them. I have this set on order.....


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

According to Tchaikovsky Research (url), Bychkov's Manfred is complete and un-altered.

Got Bychkov's Manfred and Pathétique when they came out. They grow on me. Expressive phrasing, feels like lots on efforts are put into every note, more intellectual than sensational. On the other hand, occasionally it feels like it suddenly goes flat, and then immediately goes back to its expressive way. Just a bit strange.

Just got the set. I've gone through 4 & 5 and skipped through PC1 (it's the 1879 version, so it may become a collector's item). My overall impression of 4 & 5 is similar to Manfred and Pathétique, maybe a bit more pronounced. I don't know how different the 1879 PC1 is from the final version, but the first movement of Bychkov/Gerstein sounds a bit thin and, um, rigid. I need to listen more attentively to make up my mind.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> From what I've heard, it's apparently "genteel" Tchaikovsky, whatever that means! Personally, I like how Pletnev approaches Tchaikovsky, and that's symphonic, Mendelssohnian, and I suppose genteel.
> 
> The Czech PO remain a remarkably special orchestra, so it's worth hearing for them. I have this set on order.....


"Genteel"? You just sent me to a dictionary... I think that's a good word for describing Bychkov's Tchaikovsky.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for your input and opinions. The price is low enough it might be worth a shot. Tchaikovsky's music can take a lot of interpretive stances and sometime more "genteel" is good.

I'm glad to see the 1879 piano concerto being used. It's not that much different. The chords are rolled at the opening and there's about 12 bars in the finale that are missing from the standard version - but it's worth keeping in mind that the composer used the 1879 version when he conducted it. I think it was Siloti who edited it and created the version so well known. It won't be the first recording of the 1879, there have been several others.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Just listened to Symphonies 4, 5, 6, and some Nutcracker on Spotify. Not worth it to me. I thought the interpretation of the Symphonies was really lacking drive. Nutcracker had some great playing I thought, Russian Dance really stood out to me. Dutoit's on Decca was much better for good sound for the symphonies and ballets, especially the 5th symphony.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> From what I've heard, it's apparently "genteel" Tchaikovsky, whatever that means! Personally, I like how Pletnev approaches Tchaikovsky, and that's symphonic, Mendelssohnian, and I suppose genteel.
> 
> The Czech PO remain a remarkably special orchestra, so it's worth hearing for them. I have this set on order.....


I have Pathetique. It's pretty red blooded, but not as bared fang as Curentiz (sp?).


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I was put off by the 3rd Piano Concerto being - as usual - left in its truncated state. I love the completion by other hands of Tchaikovsky's music into a three movement work. The very vulgar tune in the third movement is gorgeous.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I listened to substantial parts of the set yesterday on Qobuz and enjoyed it a lot. I really wouldn’t judge a Tchaikovsky Symphony cycle on the state of completion of the Third Piano Concerto. I thought Winter Dreams was very strong, and I really liked the Little Russian, perhaps the strongest account of that piece I’ve ever heard. The Fourth was the right balance of high dudgeon and lyricism. The playing was superb.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Semyon's 7th from Dmitri (Leningrad's) was very good. The maestro shows us that he can make good things. For this set I have no idea.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Finally gone through PC1. Don't think I've become a fan of Gerstein though. Think the lightness and the Mendelssohnian quicksilver in the middle movement are quite brilliant, but otherwise I found myself craving for more power and/or finesse in the outer movements.

On the other hand, Bychov's contribution is consistent with 4, 5, 6 & Manfred. Beautiful phrasing, creamy strings, exciting bursts in dynamics, amid sudden drops in wattage as well. For me it's a little bit eccentric but I enjoy it..


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, I've listened to No.4 now.

I must admit the opening was a bit underwhelming, others really do kick you in the teeth with the brass, definitely not this one, but it really grew on me. Beautiful orchestra of course! It never lost its way for me, a fleet-footed lightness of touch, big at the climaxes, but quite an intimate performance. I enjoyed it very much, hope the others tick as many boxes.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Now up to the Serenade for Strings. It sounds lush but unforced. Compared to Bychov's earlier account with the BPO, it may sound a bit mundane. And it certainly does not do those big ups-and-downs and rollercoaster ride of Jurowski (my current favourite). But then I think this new Czech recording probably sounds closer to what a serenade should sound like - calm, light, nocturnal… but I suppose that's not quite what most of us have got to know the Tchaikovsky Serenade. I am becoming philosophical...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've had a good listen to this set since I got it, last week. It's kind of a mixed bag for me. It's really well recorded, beautifully played and 'sensible' but perhaps its that sensibility which possibly holds it back. The early symphonies do come off brilliantly. The sound is grand and (IMO) deeply romantic but this means you lose some of the edge of the seat moments that are in the best Tchaikovsky performances. Don't get me wrong it's a fine set but would I swap it for Markevitch or Dorati.? The answer is no.


----------

